# Must I master the references?



## DMB5mil (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello,

This question is for past PE examinees:

I've found in past open book exams that I spend lots of time preparing my references only to hardly use them during the test. I would like to avoid spending lots of study time organizing and practicing using references if I don't need to.

How critical would you say having lots of reference books at hand during the test REALLY is? Do they provide a comfort blanket more than anything else? How did you typically use references during the exam? For example, were you able to start most problems but turned to references to help push you through, or did they come in handy when a unexpected problem/topic came up, or were they used primarily to provide various formulas, etc?

If you could do it all over again, what would you change about your reference materials? Perhaps you'd put all the relavent formulas from practice problems onto a few sheets in a binder so you didn't have to flip through different books to find the most used formulas?

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> Hello,
> This question is for past PE examinees:
> 
> I've found in past open book exams that I spend lots of time preparing my references only to hardly use them during the test. I would like to avoid spending lots of study time organizing and practicing using references if I don't need to.
> ...


Spend the time getting to know your reference material

by organizing your references you will learn things, and they very least be able to find things faster

the number of books will depend on the person and exam type. If you are weaker in one area you might bring a book when others may not

yes they are a comfort, yes you will use them for all reasons you listed

The test doesn't expect you to have everything memorized, it expects you to solve problems with the aide of a toolbox. This toolbox is comprised of physical books, your engineering experience/knowledge, and the thinking skills you acquried.


----------



## jproctor6 (Aug 1, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> How critical would you say having lots of reference books at hand during the test REALLY is?


I personally had a suitecase full of references. I did not use them all but was still glad I had them. Several were very specialized and tabbed to provide quick reference for one or two specific types of problems. Others were much more general. With normal variation in exam content from administration to administration I can't say whether or not the unused references would have been utilized more at another sitting.

I took the Electrical exam with afternoon Power and my primary references (the ones I actually consulted during the exam) were as follows:

1. EERM

2. NEC 2005 Handbook

3. Power Systems Analysis by Grainger

4. A Power textbook I had from college.

5. Some web material in a 3 ring binder with notes on power factor correction, delta-wye transformation and fault analysis.



DMB5mil said:


> How did you typically use references during the exam?


My specific use of reference material varied from problem to problem. I often used them to find/verify/apply formulas. I consulted them to confirm my answer choice for a few of the qualitative questions and of course, I consulted the NEC handbook for code problems.

When working problems in the morning, there were some easy ones that didn't require any reference but I still used the EERM quite a bit in the morning.

I can definitely say, that I did not find occassion to use any reference to "teach" myself anything that I didn't already have some familiarity with. Any guessing done was outright guessing on my part. You just don't have enough time to read up on a topic that you are unfamiliar with. Even with the time left over at the end of each session, I felt it better to go over my work and check for mistakes rather than research an unfamiliar topic or problem.



DMB5mil said:


> If you could do it all over again, what would you change about your reference materials?


I think I would have purchased the Wildi text in addition to or instead of the Grainger text for afternoon power. I've heard it's quite good.



DMB5mil said:


> Perhaps you'd put all the relavent formulas from practice problems onto a few sheets in a binder so you didn't have to flip through different books to find the most used formulas?


I did have a 3 -ring binder with some of what you describe but really found that thoroughly tabbing my other references made it much easier to find what I needed quickly and in context. It's easy in the heat of the moment to missapply a formula if you just have a big sheet of them with no supporting context. The nice thing about EERM and similar references is that when you tab to the section containing the formula you're looking for there is likely on that page or next, a short sample problem showing it's application. This was a great sanity check for me.

I hope this was helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 1, 2008)

For the EE/Power exam I took the following:

EERM

Binder with a printed index of the EERM

_NEC Handbook_

A book on power electronics

Chapman's _Electric Machinery Fundamentals_

A copy of the NESC (IEEE Standard C2).

I used the EERM almost exclusively in the morning except I cracked Chapman for one problem. The NEC is essential for the afternoon power exam. I know nothing about power electronics, but I think I picked up one question by having the power electronics book. I did not use the NESC at all. I did kick myself for not bringing a power system analysis reference--I should have brought my copy of Glover &amp; Sarma _Power System Analysis &amp; Design_.

I did not tab the EERM--instead I relied heavily on the printed-out index. However, I did read the EERM from cover to cover so I was already pretty familiar with it (note: if you plan to do this I feel that the chapters on math are the least important so you may want to skip them).

For the most part my references were just that--used for referring to mainly for formulas and equations. The exception in my case was for the NEC questions--those I spent quite a bit of time with the code book, but I purposely saved those questions for last so I wouldn't waste time I didn't have on them.

Take this for what it's worth. I was called a minimalist by my table mate. It certainly can't hurt to take a few extra references with you in case you need them.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 2, 2008)

youll use them. but you dont have to take time to organize. you can study and as you realize what you keep going back to, then tab it and highlight it. its not really extra time. i personally took a lot of time organizing and would do it again. you have time though- run through a practice exam and see if you need to or not.


----------



## sehad (Aug 2, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> Hello,
> This question is for past PE examinees:
> 
> I've found in past open book exams that I spend lots of time preparing my references only to hardly use them during the test. I would like to avoid spending lots of study time organizing and practicing using references if I don't need to.
> ...


Brain.............my opinion was not the popular opinion judging by everyone else at the test. I only had 3 references, but I printed out the NCEES study guide that showed what percentage of the test was what topic. I put tabs in my references so that EVERY topic was adequately covered. I spent about a week studying each of the references and knew them well. I only had 2 references besides the CERM.

That being said, I took the Geotech Depth and the Geotech does not have codes that are constantly updated.

Honestly, I think it depeds on your personallity. You want to be TOTALLY comfortable when you for the test. For me, it was few references that I knew will. For others(you maybe), it may mean a lot of references. If you're not comfortable with what you have, I don't think you'll do well because you'll be in panic mode when you come across something you don't know very well.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 4, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> The test doesn't expect you to have everything memorized, it expects you to solve problems with the aide of a toolbox. This toolbox is comprised of physical books, your engineering experience/knowledge, and the thinking skills you acquried.


Lots of good advice above, but this quote I think nails it.

It sounds a little corny, but YOU are the most important reference you bring to the test. The books are your tools. Know how to use your tools.

I have a really neat, fancy phone cable cutter/splicer in my toolbox. I've never spliced a phone cable though and don't really know how to use it. It's useless, but I still carry it. I also have a screwdriver that has been worn down to a nub and some homemade specialty tools. Those, I know how to use.

You can bring tools you don't know how to use and you may get lucky, but probably not. I brought eight references, but there were only about three of them that used.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 5, 2008)

Ditto, what they ^^ said, and good luck. The way you find out what works for you is working problems, working problems, working problems, ... ... ...


----------

